# The best smiley ever - Thank you Martin Foulner



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 7, 2007)

Every now and again, I realize from the brilliant posts of participants here that I'm just missing it. I've been doing this PB thing for a while and think: "Yeah, I've got Reformed Theology down." Then Martin comes along and gets into a theonomy discussion with Tim and Rev. Winzer and points out something completely brilliant and I think: "How could I have been so foolish!"


Martin,


You wrote:




martin foulner said:


> 11. Could someone design a smilie of a scots guy dowsing himself in petrol with a match in his hand because I have lost the will to go on.




Well...


The match is hard to see at this scale but I give you the Flaming Scot smilie.

I really don't know how I could have missed this need heretofore. Please forgive my sloth in waiting until the obvious need for such a smilie was pointed out.


----------



## timmopussycat (Aug 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Every now and again, I realize from the brilliant posts of participants here that I'm just missing it. I've been doing this PB thing for a while and think: "Yeah, I've got Reformed Theology down." Then Martin comes along and gets into a theonomy discussion with Tim and Rev. Winzer and points out something completely brilliant and I think: "How could I have been so foolish!"
> 
> Martin,
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnV (Aug 7, 2007)

Man, is there anything these Marines cannot do?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 7, 2007)

I love the banana best


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 7, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Every now and again, I realize from the brilliant posts of participants here that I'm just missing it. I've been doing this PB thing for a while and think: "Yeah, I've got Reformed Theology down." Then Martin comes along and gets into a theonomy discussion with Tim and Rev. Winzer and points out something completely brilliant and I think: "How could I have been so foolish!"
> 
> 
> Martin,
> ...



A "Flaming Scot" kind of concerns me. Does it mean that he is gay or that he is just upset?


----------



## caddy (Aug 7, 2007)

Rest assured..."Upset"



Calvibaptist said:


> A "Flaming Scot" kind of concerns me. Does it mean that he is gay or that he is just upset?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 7, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> A "Flaming Scot" kind of concerns me. Does it mean that he is gay or that he is just upset?



I assure you. He is not....happy.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 7, 2007)

'Tis a strange sight indeed, a Scot burning himself at the stake! But there's no stake! I appreciate his thrift in using petrol rather than the Glenlivet.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 7, 2007)

He's probably mad because someone stole his haggis.


----------



## martin foulner (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you you have given me closure.


----------



## christiana (Aug 8, 2007)

Haggis/ A Scottish dish consisting of a mixture of the minced heart, lungs, and liver of a sheep or calf mixed with suet, onions, oatmeal, and seasonings and boiled in the stomach of the slaughtered animal.(I'd not heard of this before)


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, Rich. In your spare time, could you come up with a sackcloth and ashes smiley? We need balance.


----------

